# Fittonia in Bloom, Flower pics updated



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

At least I think its a bloom. Well I've been soo curious about what it might look like since I first planted the Fittonia a year ago, that I actually think its cool that I got it to bloom. ha! I do have a green thumb!!!

here it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw a large fittonia today at HD. It had an inflorescence coming out of it about....6 inches long. It looked exactly like that but alot more developed. I didn't see any flowers though. It may have already bloomed, or it might be getting ready to. Interesting though...I didn't know fittonias bloomed. Post pics when it 'blooms'.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Here is an update, I think this growth habit for the infloresence is just wierd.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

That's awesome Cesar, i hope mine do that.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Its getting there... but no actual flowers yet! Unfortunately I've never gotten an infocus pic of them, but the flowers are small and lavendar/white. You'll know them when you see them.... and when you do get a picture!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Its getting there... but no actual flowers yet! Unfortunately I've never gotten an infocus pic of them, but the flowers are small and lavendar/white. You'll know them when you see them.... and when you do get a picture!


Ohhhh, I was starting to think that it was just reproducing asexually. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No no no... flowers on the inflorescents are sexual (just like the blooms on broms). If you're looking for asexual, snip some cuttings and plant them


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

No, I mean I thought I was wrong about thinking it was gonna give me flowers (don't worry, I know flowers are for sexual reproduction, otherwise whats the point :lol: ). As for cuttings, I have them all over the place.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Its bloomed!!!
Sorry for the wash out of colors, I couldnt figure out how to have the camera in closeup mode and non flash at the same time.
Corey, you are a psychic! They came out white!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice! If you don't want the flash on and can't figure out how to turn it off, put a piece of electrical tape over the flash cover.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Gee, thats smart. Why couldnt I think of that? I'm telling you, my brain is going down hill over the recent years. I hate it. I used to be smart damn it!
Thanks  .


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Gee, thats smart. Why couldnt I think of that? I'm telling you, my brain is going down hill over the recent years. I hate it. I used to be smart damn it!
> Thanks  .


I've had my camera since Christmas and I just realized the other day (by accident) that I can achieve the same effect when my fingers cover the flash. Does the trick without electrical tape over the flash (my tiny point-and-shoot digital camera is easy to cover the flash, even when you dont want to :roll: )


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, :wink:


----------

